# Holster(s) for SP101



## fauxpa46 (Mar 12, 2016)

Will be taking possession of a new SP101 3" in a few days. I would welcome opinions/experience with holsters for this piece, both IWB as well as OWB, please. I am not necessarily pro-leather, or pro-kydex. I have both for all my other guns. The only stipulation, or desire would be an OWB that is as close to my body as possible.

Anyone want to opine or give me some ideas?


----------

